#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  VBA reference slide from Userform

## brewsi

Hi guys,

i am relatively new to PP i have previously worked in excel. i am looking to create a presentation where you click an image on a slide a user form will open and then click on the active X on the userform and the slide show continues.

I can open the userform but am currently finding it difficult to reference the slide i want to show when the userform closes 


CAN ANY ONE HELP ME ?

Thanks in advance

----------

